# Jack-in-the-box



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62699&highlight=weasel


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

No pop up sound.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Sounds/ja...ox_noclick.mp3

With pop up sound.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Sounds/ja...ox_withpop.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I pmed you one of those links already...Oh well.


----------

